# NCAA 'concerned' over Indiana law that allows biz to reject gays



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Pence signs bill allowing businesses to reject gay customers - CNN.com

Washington (CNN)-Indiana Gov. Mike Pence's decision to sign into law a measure that could allow businesses to turn away gay and lesbian customers in the name of "religious freedom" has left the NCAA fretting ahead of next week's men's basketball Final Four in Indianapolis.

"We are especially concerned about how this legislation could affect our student-athletes and employees," NCAA President Mark Emmert said in a statement Thursday afternoon.

He said the NCAA will "work diligently" to ensure competitors and visitors at next week's Final Four are not "negatively impacted by this bill." Emmert also said the organization, which is based in Indianapolis, will "closely examine the implications of this bill and how it might affect future events as well as our workforce."

Indiana is the first state this year to enact a measure that's being pushed in a dozen others, and Emmert's comments were just the latest in a series of stinging criticisms issued after Pence signed the bill in a private ceremony with Republican state legislators and socially conservative lobbyists Thursday morning.

Already, the gamer convention Gen Con and the Disciples of Christ church group had threatened to pull their conventions out of Indianapolis. Tech giant Salesforce said it would halt its plans to expand in the state, too.

The NCAA had hinted for days that the bill -- which has the effect of allowing businesses to challenge local laws that forbid discriminating against customers based on sexual orientation in court -- could damage the city's reputation as a host of major sporting events.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So if you don't accept amoral sex treads then the NCAA won't play games in the state? What does that say about college's and they're liberal teachings and lack of morals! Maybe that explains all the sexual assaults that happen at colleges. Lets hear it for higher education.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> So if you don't accept amoral sex treads then the NCAA won't play games in the state? What does that say about college's and they're liberal teachings and lack of morals! Maybe that explains all the sexual assaults that happen at colleges. Lets hear it for higher education.


First let me say the NCAA should stay out of it. Just worry about basketball.

Secondly, you used the word amoral. By whose standards is homosexual sex amoral, yours? Some people believe a woman not covering her face is amoral. Should we start making women do that? I know it goes against your moral compass and that is fine but you have to understand your moral compass isn't the same as everyone else's. Some are more stringent some are less.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

'Amoral' means without morals, in the sense that an animal or inanimate object is amoral. Do you mean to say 'immoral', or that his morals do not conform to a certain standard of morality?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

All the homos have to do is NOT ADVERTISE THAT THEY ARE GAY, and nobody in Indiana will know, or care.

All Indiana is saying is, go ahead and practice your unnatural sexual lifestyles behind closed doors. Just don't advertise it or expect special "rights" in our state!

The NCAA's reaction makes me wonder just how MANY gay people they are bringing to Indianapolis, and how many basketball players and other personnel are openly gay.

Good for you, Mike Pence! It's about time somebody showed some kahoonas when it comes to gay "rights".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NCAA is a socialist organization that has fubared college athletics, Now, they are so self important they think they are political lawmakers and/or activists? Screw you NCAA and whatever self righteous sanctimonious horse you rode in on...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> First let me say the NCAA should stay out of it. Just worry about basketball.
> 
> Secondly, you used the word amoral. By whose standards is homosexual sex amoral, yours? Some people believe a woman not covering her face is amoral. Should we start making women do that? I know it goes against your moral compass and that is fine but you have to understand your moral compass isn't the same as everyone else's. Some are more stringent some are less.


I could really care less what people do behind closed doors, just keep it there and don't expect special treatment just because you like doing something that use to be illegal by most peoples standards and in some places can get you killed if caught. I'm not PC and my standards don't change just to fit in plus my sexual standards won't spread HIV / AIDS. Can you say that about the gay lesbian community? My blood won't infect others to something that might kill you either. Yes, I know people that are "gay" and they are friends, but they don't flaunt they're life style and have NEVER pushed it that I or my wife have ever seen. I think you are trying to provoke something that isn't there, IMO.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> I could really care less what people do behind closed doors, just keep it there and don't expect special treatment just because you like doing something that use to be illegal by most peoples standards and in some places can get you killed if caught. I'm not PC and my standards don't change just to fit in plus my sexual standards won't spread HIV / AIDS. Can you say that about the gay lesbian community? My blood won't infect others to something that might kill you either. Yes, I know people that are "gay" and they are friends, but they don't flaunt they're life style and have NEVER pushed it that I or my wife have ever seen. I think you are trying to provoke something that isn't there, IMO.


I'm really not trying to provoke anything. To tell you the truth I don't want to see two gay dudes OR a straight couple making out on a park bench. I think it all should be kept inside your own house. I think you should be able to have whatever sexual standards you want. But so should anyone else. I don't think these gay couples are going into stores and having sex on the floor in front of customers. Pretty sure that is illegal for anyone to do.

Also, heterosexual people can and do contract HIV from heterosexual sex. It's not just a gay virus. Ask Magic Johnson.

I'm pretty sure adultery is a sin too, which plenty of straight people commit, so should businesses be able to exclude Adulterers?

Now, with all that said I DO think stores should be able to post a sign that says "We reserve the right to refuse business to anyone" and be able to enforce that. But to make a law that singles out just gay people is discriminatory and wrong.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not a fan of government telling we the people what we can and cant do. Stay out of our lives and let businesses make their own decision on who they want to sell to.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm really not trying to provoke anything. To tell you the truth I don't want to see two gay dudes OR a straight couple making out on a park bench. I think it all should be kept inside your own house. I think you should be able to have whatever sexual standards you want. But so should anyone else. I don't think these gay couples are going into stores and having sex on the floor in front of customers. Pretty sure that is illegal for anyone to do.
> 
> Also, heterosexual people can and do contract HIV from heterosexual sex. It's not just a gay virus. Ask Magic Johnson.
> 
> ...


I for one wouldn't use Magic Johnson as proof of how HIV/AIDS is spread, I wasn't there when he got infected. From reports AIDS/HIV didn't start with hetro sexual intercourse between a man and women. I think there was a monkey involved and then it seems that bi or gay couples got things rolling from there. As far as keeping it in the bed room, try taking a walk in parts of komiefornia in the gay parts and tell me they keep it behind closed doors, NOT! Why is it that they want to allow blood banks to use blood from gay donors and I've heard that they may even stop testing for the aids virus in regards to blood donating? Don't single them out but they will/do sue to be allowed to have a gay/**** presents in walks, parades and other outings, then to single out is fine????


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This thread is so gay.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> I for one wouldn't use Magic Johnson as proof of how HIV/AIDS is spread, I wasn't there when he got infected. From reports AIDS/HIV didn't start with hetro sexual intercourse between a man and women. I think there was a monkey involved and then it seems that bi or gay couples got things rolling from there. As far as keeping it in the bed room, try taking a walk in parts of komiefornia in the gay parts and tell me they keep it behind closed doors, NOT! Why is it that they want to allow blood banks to use blood from gay donors and I've heard that they may even stop testing for the aids virus in regards to blood donating? Don't single them out but they will/do sue to be allowed to have a gay/**** presents in walks, parades and other outings, then to single out is fine????


I get the feeling you think I am sticking up for the gays. I am not. I am sticking up for people being discriminated against. And in a sense I am sticking up for you. If you had a handicapped kid in your family and people were saying " oh I don't want those retards in my store, who knows if I can catch something from them" I would stick up for that family member not to be discriminated against. And please don't start with the "being gay is a choice". Choice or not they have the right to enjoy freedoms in this country.

To your other point about monkeys somehow infecting gays. Not sure that's how it went down. Pretty sure patient zero was bitten.

Do you live in "Kommiefornia"? Guessing by you calling it that you dont. I do live in CA and have all my life. I've been from one end to the other and seen many crazy things but I have never seen two dudes humping away in public like you seem to think happens on the "gay parts". There are some predominantly gay areas in CA and you know what they look like? Like nice clean safe neighborhoods. They look much better than some of the trailer parks and ghettos I've seen.

All I am saying is every group has its crazy that like to shock people with outrageous behavior. And those kind of people (no matter who/what they are) make me sick. We just shouldn't take those people's behavior out on the ones that don't act that way.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

ekim said:


> I for one wouldn't use Magic Johnson as proof of how HIV/AIDS is spread, I wasn't there when he got infected. From reports AIDS/HIV didn't start with hetro sexual intercourse between a man and women. I think there was a monkey involved and then it seems that bi or gay couples got things rolling from there. As far as keeping it in the bed room, try taking a walk in parts of komiefornia in the gay parts and tell me they keep it behind closed doors, NOT! Why is it that they want to allow blood banks to use blood from gay donors and I've heard that they may even stop testing for the aids virus in regards to blood donating? Don't single them out but they will/do sue to be allowed to have a gay/**** presents in walks, parades and other outings, then to single out is fine????


There was a MONKEY involved? Why did you have to bring Barack Obama into the conversation?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> There was a MONKEY involved? Why did you have to bring Barack Obama into the conversation?


Didn't it start in Kenya? Or was it a white faced baboon, you know half white and half black? Oops, this isn't the bunker forum is it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm really not trying to provoke anything. To tell you the truth I don't want to see two gay dudes OR a straight couple making out on a park bench. I think it all should be kept inside your own house. I think you should be able to have whatever sexual standards you want. But so should anyone else. I don't think these gay couples are going into stores and having sex on the floor in front of customers. Pretty sure that is illegal for anyone to do.
> 
> Also, heterosexual people can and do contract HIV from heterosexual sex. It's not just a gay virus. Ask Magic Johnson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, Sas, adultery is a sin, too. To date, I haven't seen even one march or protest demanding adultery be viewed by all as sinless. I also have never read about adulterers trying to close a bakery owned by Christians who were simply attempting to run their business in accordance with their stated faith.

I don't care if a bakery refuses to make a homosexual-specific cake. That is their right. Furthermore, I don't care if a straight couple is refused service at a homosexual-oriented bar. As far as I am concerned, the bar owner has a right to operate his business as he sees fit.

The law in question is clearly a push-back, and not the original problem. The original problem is government meddling in private business.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It is typical that the restoration of religious freedom act, developed, suffered for and fought for by natives, DENIED by the people of these states visciously with prejudice until it served white Christian purposes for which it was not even meant.
Who f'ing cares what gays and whites want over sex compared to our lives and earthlong faith?
Such a good show. Such bad taste.
I hate the gay oppression and wish "stfu" was the law, but haha I have rarely been so disgusted and hopelessly amused at the same time.
Thank you gays for stinking bad enough to achieve basic human rights for me that have nothing to do with being a human toilet?
No. Thanks for eventually ripping to pieces all our natural and god given rights for faggotry and permiscuous trash society. Trash.
At least if people know what it actually is they might be able to handle berkely without trashy bs ***** laughing at you like this was ever a gay or Christian piece of legislation ever. And really, Christians should be ashamed - but not about maintaining that gays and the "society" they manufacture are toxic and inimical to the better environment for raising viable desirable young. They really are pure poison.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the religious hypocrisy. It must be nice to pick and choose which sins to deem unacceptable. 
If you open the door for discrimination to be in the country it will flourish. We'll be living in segregated groups/communities. To me that doesn't help our country. It keeps the people fighting between ourselves rather than focusing on real issues. Divide and Conquer


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I apologize if this in the Ladies Only Section but I think the pic below is appropriate?

View attachment 10469


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I love the religious hypocrisy. It must be nice to pick and choose which sins to deem unacceptable.
> If you open the door for discrimination to be in the country it will flourish. We'll be living in segregated groups/communities. To me that doesn't help our country. It keeps the people fighting between ourselves rather than focusing on real issues. Divide and Conquer


Oh, there is hypocrisy all over what is happening, but you seem to be blinded to it.

It is now demanded, and demanded under law, even, that everyone believe as the liberals do. It doesn't matter how politely you assert that your faith requires you not to make a cake in celebration of homosexuality. Simply not bowing to the demand will cause one to lose everything.

Flash back to 1970. Would a bakery have been sued out of existence had it made a dessert celebrating homosexuality? No.
Everyone has freedom of choice, as long as that choice is as the anti-Christians want it to be.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

So how will this work? The waiter walks up to you and says ' you look gay, so get the hell out'?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> So how will this work? The waiter walks up to you and says ' you look gay, so get the hell out'?


I'm assuming they will mark the gays with a rainbow dot on their forehead.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I was in an upscale once that some people declined a waiter because he looked gay and like he might have aids.
The hippy slut girl that sold weed and stold wine made a big scene.
The owner followed the people out begging and scraping, apologizing for the little street cur and assuring the people he would not have a positive person serving food.
But they were positive. I would not trust them with my food and I was a regular. I would see how they mocked people and would never trust that.

I think it is best in all things not to push people against their grain. I know I resent it.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> So how will this work? The waiter walks up to you and says ' you look gay, so get the hell out'?


If you've ever been to certain parts of California, you wouldn't need to "ask" to tell if they're gay.

I have nothing against gays. Live and let live. Just don't shove it down my throat that I have to accept gays. Do they accept that people don't accept them?

Ps. I do have gay friends. Them being gay does not affect them being my friend. One of them "came out" to me. I told him that if that's what makes him happy, I fully support him.

But he does NOT force his ideals on me. He is a normal guy.

The ones I have a problem with (as does he) are the over dramatic, flamboyant, IN YOUR FACE WETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT, "look at me, I'm gay" types. They ruin it for the people who just want to live normal (albeit "gay") lives.

Live and let live my friends. Not my concern what 2 guys do behind closed doors. Just don't do it in public where kids could see (or even where PEOPLE can see.). That's just not right!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I was in an upscale once that some people declined a waiter because he looked gay and like he might have aids.
> The hippy slut girl that sold weed and stold wine made a big scene.
> The owner followed the people out begging and scraping, apologizing for the little street cur and assuring the people he would not have a positive person serving food.
> But they were positive. I would not trust them with my food and I was a regular. I would see how they mocked people and would never trust that.
> ...


Holy #@##$!! Did that happen in the 80's?!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my nephews is gay. You know the type, he may have dated some girls in high school but went to college and thought it was cool to be gay or some such nonsense. So he "tries" it and then acts as if he wasn't gay. 

Well, I found this out from my other nephews about the gay one. I took it upon myself to educate my other nephews about Natures Laws of Absolutes...So I told my other nephews the story of a famous bridge builder. He had built many real fine bridges and was on his way to possibly becoming one of the most famous bridge builders in the area...

Then, to be cool, he decided to suck just 1 [email protected] Well from that point forward, he was and is forever known as...not as a bridge builder...but you guessed it... a [email protected] sucker. 

Advice to the youngsters, be wary of certain bridgebuilder types and their definition of "cool"...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> One of my nephews is gay. You know the type, he may have dated some girls in high school but went to college and thought it was cool to be gay or some such nonsense. So he "tries" it and then acts as if he wasn't gay.
> 
> Well, I found this out from my other nephews about the gay one. I took it upon myself to educate my other nephews about Natures Laws of Absolutes...So I told my other nephews the story of a famous bridge builder. He had built many real fine bridges and was on his way to possibly becoming one of the most famous bridge builders in the area...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If these guys can be tolerant I think anyone can!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The law in question is clearly a push-back, and not the original problem. The original problem is government meddling in private business.


Push-back? Kinda petty if you ask me. I would think, as Christians, they'd be above that.

As far as government meddling I agree with you. Here in Kommiefornia all a business has to do is post a visible sign that says "We reserve the right to refuse business to anyone for any reason". Pretty crazy coming out of California huh! Not sure why Indiana couldn't have just gone that route and problem solved.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> Holy #@##$!! Did that happen in the 80's?!!!!


No. Not that long ago. But it's not a place you'd go so not to worry.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> But it's not a place you'd go so not to worry.


Why because the place was upscale or because it's filled with bigots?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So hard I guess when anybody with much taste or class is like:


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

We have what is called the "Freedom of Association". In our private lives, we absolutely have the right to discriminate. We have the right to say who our friends are. We have the right to only hang around blacks, or whites, gays or straights, Protestants or Catholics, Preppers or Non-Preppers etc. It is completely our choice. We have a right to be part of a club of like minded individuals, or a congregation with people of the same belief. We have a right to EXCLUDE those from our private affairs who do not share the same views or values, whatever they may be. It is the natural right of man and it is protected. The government has imposed on and implanted itself in every single private act we engage in and have done nothing more than attempt to dictate how we will conduct every private thing we do in our lives. It has become intrusive in areas where it has no right or legal standing to do so. 

Yet, as an example of liberal overreach, when caucasians attempt to exclude others, they are considered racist and will often times wind up in court where they are sued and forced to be inclusive of all groups, even if they are private in nature. Yet blacks are allowed to have their own colleges, caucus', associations, fraternities, sororities and so on. And no one says a thing. 

That same principal of Freedom of Association applies to the private sector of business. They have the right to "Refuse Service" to whomever they choose, for any reason they choose. That right has been demolished by liberalism and their brand of "tolerance". We are forced to tolerate EVERYTHING. Our society has become a free for all where anything goes. An issue I struggle with and as such, I avoid passing judgement on a whole host of matters. I have no issue with a person's "orientation", their religion (except Islam), their color or anything else, as long as they are not harming me or infringing on my liberties or the peace and safety I have a right to enjoy. Where I personally draw the line are groups being offered special protections and allowances under the law, when we are to supposed to be receiving EQUAL Protection under the law. 

It is not equal when you are afforded MORE protection, or more recourse than I am, simply because you are gay, or black, or this or that. "All men are created equal" and to that end, each man should receive just and equal punishment for infringing on my liberties/peace/safety regardless of their race, ethnicity, religion or "orientation". It makes no difference, but liberalism has made it everything. 

With that said, the end turn for someone who decides to not serve this person or that for whatever reason, also stands to lose their income base and everything they own, by customers spending their money elsewhere in protest. So the business owner has a decision to make; Do they continue pushing forward with denial of services, discrimination and "Refusing Service"? Or do they decide that it is more important to keep a steady flow of income and their business alive? It is a decision they should be making, and their decision alone. Not that of the government, the NCAA or anyone else.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mish said:


>


Mish...I wish I had your skills!!! LOL


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I just wrote the CEO of angies list a letter and cancelled my subscription... not that I used them much anyway. 

What gets me is that these fascists, yes, fascist, can push their morals on somone else and cause them to go out of business. A few bakeries are a good example. Don't like it? then go somewhere else that will serve you. Instead they mount a fascist protest and force the small bakery out of business with the help of the government. As I told the CEO... Don't like it when someone inflicts their morals on somone else? ..... indeed.. it goes both ways. Why should the gay community, which is .05 of the poplution be any different in protection than a business that believes in it's morals and stands by them. Like I said, don't like it, then go to another bakery or other company and be served. 

I've send out a mass email to all my contacts encouranging them to cancel Angies list, if they have them, and to write the CEO telling him to stay out of politics. He should remember who is customer base is.........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Why because the place was upscale or because it's filled with bigots?


Mish makes me smile.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I think there should be a law requiring all bakeries to serve homos. 

That way the bakery owners who do not agree with the homosexual lifestyle will be required to do wedding cakes for **** weddings.

A nice chocolate wedding cake laced with a significant amount of Ex-Lax would ruin "Bruce and Kyle's" wedding night, wouldn't it!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

And muslim restaurants should be forced to make ham sandwiches.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let people vote with their wallets. Just make sure you place a large sign that you as a business reserve the right to decline any transaction you believe violates the tenants of your religious beliefs. There is almost always someone who will do it for the right price. If the NCAA wants to avoid Indiana, that is their decision to freely make. But other enterprises and individuals have the same rights to avoid things they do not want to participate with, and that is what is lost on most liberals.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> 'Amoral' means without morals, in the sense that an animal or inanimate object is amoral. Do you mean to say 'immoral', or that his morals do not conform to a certain standard of morality?


Animals have more morals than humans. They don't lie and they take care of their young. Heh


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mish makes me smile.


Only when I think about A21?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Anti-gay law prompts Angie's List to halt $40 million expansion

*Anti-gay law prompts Angie's List to halt $40 million expansion*

Citing a controversial law recently signed into legislation, Angie's List announced on Saturday that it has suspended the planned expansion of its Indianapolis headquarters.

The Religious Freedom Restoration Act (RFRA) makes it legal for businesses to refuse service to gays and lesbians for religious reasons, Mashable reports.
"Angie's List is open to all and discriminates against none and we are hugely disappointed in what this bill represents," said Bill Oesterle, Angie's List CEO, in a statement.
The company reports over three million paid subscribers and had planned the $40 million expansion project to begin within the next few days. The expansion would have included the purchase of a former Ford assembly plant and would potentially have added 1,000 jobs over the next five years.
However, Angie's List has said the company will not proceed until it can "fully understand" how the law might affect employees, Mashable reports.
In a statement, the company added it "will begin reviewing alternatives for the expansion of its headquarters immediately," The New Civil Rights Movement reports.
Oesterle has said that the RFRA was non-inclusive and would make it more difficult for companies in Indiana to attract top talent.
Via the IndyStar, The New Civil Rights Movement reports that Oesterle is well-known in business and Republican circles, and adds that he was former Governor Mitch Daniels' campaign manager in 2004.
Supporters of the RFRA say the legislation will prevent the government from forcing business owners to act against their own religious beliefs, but opponents say the law is discriminatory against gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender people and that it's also broader than other religious freedom laws in other states, The Huffington Post reports.
Apple Inc. Chief Executive Tim Cook, who is openly gay and one of the most prominent American CEOs, joined other executives, including Marc Benioff, of Salesforce.com, and blasted the Indiana law.
Jeremy Stoppelman, Yelp CEO wrote an open letter on the topic, Mashable reports.
"I encourage states that are considering passing laws like the one rejected by Arizona or adopted by Indiana to reconsider and abandon these discriminatory actions, he wrote.
The law has polarized Indiana residents, and nearly 3,000 gay rights activists, religious groups, and city council members gathered at Indianapolis' Monument Circle on Saturday, where they marched in protest of the RFRA.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Mayors of Two Major U.S. Cities Ban Municipal Employees From Publicly Funded Travel to Indiana | TheBlaze.com

Joining the protests over Indiana's religious freedom law, the mayors of Seattle and San Francisco have banned city employees from travel to the Hoosier State using public funds.

Seattle Mayor Ed Murray, a Democrat, made his announcement Saturday, ABC News reported.

"Seattle has been a leader in the fight to protect civil rights and ensure equality for all people - no matter who you are, or who you love," Murray said in a statement. "This is why I am ordering that none of our taxpayer dollars should go toward supporting this discriminatory law."

Murray's ban followed a similar action by San Francisco Mayor Edwin Lee, also a Democrat, on Thursday, Politico reported.

"We stand united as San Franciscans to condemn Indiana's new discriminatory law," Lee said in a statement. "San Francisco taxpayers will not subsidize legally-sanctioned discrimination against lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender people by the State of Indiana."

While the Religious Freedom Restoration Act focuses on allowing people and organizations to follow their religious beliefs, many counter that it opens the door to discrimination against LGBT people. Gov. Mike Pence, a Republican, has been under fire since signing the bill into law last week


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Seattle and San francisco? Haha of course. Watch it be a badge of taste and standards. "Other" people that people don't want to see, bug ignorant, will imitate.
Now, you have gays and other ugly stinky ones gone and real people who spend better money will come back. La ~
It's also funny poofing 40mil like it means anything. On that scale it's meaningless compares to the money that is now and will come after gentrification.

Meanwhile, until people the law was never, ever about screw it up selfishly and myopically like you can count on, millions of people no one gives rags about have been spared terrible fear of persecution and injury in some places. Bravo! They're not people making trouble either just people. (A bit o good stole anyway)

But what is wanted for people to become, the degeneration agenda will be pushed hard. It was clever to use a law that destroys a whole other people to the satisfaction of stupid advertisers, bullies and predators. Now when they destroy it to hurt christians, they will get other tue faith people. Typical gay hypocrisy and behavior.


----------

